# Which one??



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Which one should I enter in the contest?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The second or the fourth would be my top ones


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

The second or third one


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Duncan13 said:


> The second or third one


Ditto!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the second one...the lighting makes his eyes super shiny!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol i see everyone else loves the boy i sold you a month ago  

I lovve the first


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Astro277 said:


> Lol i see everyone else loves the boy i sold you a month ago
> 
> I lovve the first


haha. Thats Castor. I personally like the first one as well.. I think that thats the one Im gonna go with.


----------

